# Revenue Codes-Can anyone explain?



## obrien44 (Oct 22, 2010)

Can anyone explain the difference between revenue codes 360 and 490?


----------



## ASC CODER (Oct 22, 2010)

Description: 0360
Charges for services provided to patients by specifically trained nursing personnel who assist physicians in the performance of surgical and related procedures during and immediately following surgery.


Description:0490
Charges for ambulatory surgery not covered by other categories.


----------

